# Newbie



## Tezzy

Hey every1,

my name is Terrie and im 26 weeks pregnant with my first baby. i live in north wales with my fiance,im 19 years old. just lookin for some other pregnant people to talk to lol! :D


----------



## HB

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif Hi Terrie https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif

Congrats on your pregnancy!! 
Sure you'll find lots of pregnant ladies to chat to on here!!!

If you need any help with the site you can contact any of the BabyandBump team, we're here to help

xox


----------



## Imi

Welcome to the site hun!!!

Congratulations ... you'll find loads of mums/ new mums/ mums to be on here ...

Enjoy your membership and enjoy the rest of your PG!!

Imi
xxx


----------



## Tezzy

wow you guys are all so nice lol!!!


----------



## HB

hehe thats what we're here for

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/flowers.gif


----------



## MrsE

Hi terrie *waves*

Nice to meet you.

Congratulations on your Pg, I hope everything is going well and look forward to hearing all about it.

Cx


----------



## Tezzy

*waves* helloooo!

are you pg too?


----------



## HB

I'm a TTCer, but love going into the tri sections to see what everyones up to and stuff.
The forum was only launched a couple of days ago so is gradually building up members, have seen a few girls around the same stage as you...
And afew new mums who'll know how you're feeling at the moment too, cos they've not long been the same stage you are now!

Hope you get the chats and advice you need from all of us

xox


----------



## Imi

Had my little girl 5wks ago :D so know what being PG recently is like!!
(heat was horrendous!!)

where did u hear about us?? ... great to have you,

Looking forward to chatting with you, feel free to PM me or MSN anytime hun!!!

Imi
xxx


----------



## MrsE

I'm TTC #1 but can't help peeking into all the Trimesters for a nosey :oops:


----------



## Tezzy

i heard about you on bounty.com ... its been great reading all the posts and stuff ... brill :)


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey welcome to the forum


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Terrie \:D/ 

Welcome hun & wishing you a happy more couple of months to come x & a late congratulations  

x


----------

